# wax/ propolis : removing it from cement floors



## CTO322 (Dec 13, 2014)

Is there a good way to get wax/propolis off cement floors
Thanks, Charlie


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Depends on the texture. If it's smooth try a putty knife. If it's rough try a plumbers torch and burn it off.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Mineral Spirits. Brush it in, vacuum it out with shop vac or wipe up with rag.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Outside I power wash it.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Oakite floor cleaner and a power floor scrubber. Oakite is the only soap that we found to clean the propolis.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Everyday scrape down with an ice scraper


----------



## SWM (Nov 17, 2009)

Roland said:


> Oakite floor cleaner and a power floor scrubber. Oakite is the only soap that we found to clean the propolis.
> 
> Crazy Roland


Good tip,I'll have to check it out. 190 proof grain alcohol will dissolve propolis. Works great for feeder screens, etc. Maybe a little pricey for a large floor area!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

I am showing my age. I can not find the product online. The clues are that it is an alkaline brownish powder, most likely used in the food and dairy industry. The fiber drum is almost empty and the label long gone. It was most likely purchased new in the late 70's.

Crazy Roland


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Roland said:


> I can not find the product online.
> 
> Crazy Roland



Here's a list of some Oakite cleaners. Which one are you using?

https://www.chemetallna.com/products/by_app/generalMaint.aspx


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Have found that bleach and hot water will looses up and remove propolis. (sorta) Suspect oxyclean with hot water might lift propolis off of things. 


The thing about cleansers and things you clean is to remember that likes dissolve likes. Meaning non-polar molecules will mix with other non-polars. Polar molecules mix with other polars. In general soaps have properties of both polar and non-polar molecules because they're big. Alcohol is another solvent that has properties of both polar and non-polar so maybe try that.


If I had to guess what shape a propolis molecule is I'd guess non-polar. This means water won't work. 

If you ask me what time it is....clock-building 101.
Isn't there a PhD chemist on here. ASK HIM.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

Our food inspector would shut us down if we used something that was not approved by them. We use Ian's method.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

dgl1948 said:


> Our food inspector would shut us down if we used something that was not approved by them. We use Ian's method.


:thumbsup: good old elbow grease and daily maintenance


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I have 55 gallon drum I push around and it scraps the floor. Do it each day before wash down and the floor is DONE.opcorn:


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Oakite ABC seems to line up best, but that is just a guess. More research by me needed.

Crazy Roland


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I’ve used an electric heat gun and a crawler used to work under vehicles. I’ve laid on the crawler and just worked my way around. It’s darn slow; which is why I looked up this thread to begin with. I liked the idea of mineral spirits, but I’m not sure that would be exceptable to our inspector. I’m also not sure what it would do to our concrete sealer. Sounds like the best method is to scrape it off and crawl around on the floor with the heat gun as an end of season project. It’s such a waste of time. I can’t even hire kid to do it.


----------

